# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hoàng Ngọc ở Đà Nẵng chuyên các món gà - Nha hang Hoang Ngoc Da Nang

## hanhnt_89

*Điện thoại: 05113.821241

Địa chỉ: 106 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quận Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng* 

Nhà hàng TOPAZ HOÀNG NGỌC tọa lạc ngay Trung tâm Thương mại - Du lịch của Thành phố Đà Nẵng. Cạnh nhà hát Trung tâm và chỉ cách Bảo Tàng Chàm khoản 5 phút đi xe. Từ nhà hàng du khách có thể đi mua sắm và tản bộ dọc bờ sông Hàn xinh đẹp của Thành phố Đà Nẵng.


- Sau 10 năm kinh doanh nhà hàng TOPAZ HOÀNG NGỌC tạo nhiều uy tín đối với Quý khách.

- Nhà hàng TOPAZ HOÀNG NGỌC được thiết kế hiện đại gồm 3 tầng rộng rãi thoáng mát với sức chứa 600 thực khách và 2 phòng VIP được trang bị hệ thống điều hòa.


- Đến với nhà hàng TOPAZ HOÀNG NGỌC du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản tươi sống và các món ăn thuần túy Việt Nam do các đầu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm chế biến với giá cả hợp lý phù hợp với mọi đối tượng.


- Nhà hàng là nơi rất lý tưởng để tổ chức các cuộc giao lưu, hội họp, sinh nhật, cưới hỏi.....

- Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo, vui vẻ sẽ làm vừa lòng quý khách.

Nhà hàng TOPAZ HOÀNG NGỌC mong được đón tiếp và phục vụ quý khách!



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Toàn món ăn ngon cả...

----------


## dung89

Món ăn sở trường của mình đây

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn món ăn trông hấp dẫn và đẹp quá.

----------

